# insurance for engineers



## ketanco (Feb 12, 2014)

i work somewhere full time (not as an employee but as a contractor) in construction planning.

now that i passed my pe recently i decided to do construction consulting on the side from home which will involve scheduling and engineering and construction management topics, to the extent and on the subjects that i can do from home for the time being at nights and weekends

can anyone tell me roughly how much it costs for engineering insurance for someone just starting out by himself or may be give me a percentage? (if it is allowed to tell here)

do i need to establish a company like an LLC? i will stlil be working full time somewhere else in the mean time, until i feel i make enough money with my own consulting operation... would working somewhere affect me in any way?

what are your other suggestions?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 12, 2014)

This question gets asked a lot around here and very little answers are provided.. Not sure why but I would defin set up an LLC, and then what a friend of mine that works for himself does is get insurance through ASCE or some association contact..

He does structural and all he ever would tell me is insurance is based in a percent of the dollar amount of work your doing.. And I imagine its the value of the construction work...


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 13, 2014)

Insurance is wholly based on the gross profits of your company per the recent insurance training my company just put on. To protect yourself, be sure to set up the proper LLC with your local gubberment. Good luck on your endeavors.


----------

